# Uber Introducing "Quiet Mode"



## Gander36 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.

I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

No eating in the car. Bzzzzzzz
Smile, eye contact in rear view mirror.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

I would also require an updated and super responsive *EJECT *button.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


They should make it easier to ignore certain types of rides..


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/uber-quiet-ride/
Launching on Uber Black

"Quiet Mode comes as part of a new slate of Rider Preferences features that users can set up before they hail an Uber Black or SUV, but not while waiting for their ride or while in the car. A Bags option lets users signal that they have luggage with them so the driver knows to pull over somewhere they can help load them into the trunk. The Temperature control lets them request the car be warm or cold so drivers know whether to crank the air conditioning."


----------



## Gander36 (Apr 6, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/uber-quiet-ride/
> Launching on Uber Black
> 
> "Quiet Mode comes as part of a new slate of Rider Preferences features that users can set up before they hail an Uber Black or SUV, but not while waiting for their ride or while in the car. A Bags option lets users signal that they have luggage with them so the driver knows to pull over somewhere they can help load them into the trunk. The Temperature control lets them request the car be warm or cold so drivers know whether to crank the air conditioning."


Ah... The story I saw didn't mention that part.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hmmmm.
So riders must pay black car rates for a quiet ride. UberX drivers cannot be silenced.
Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium. 
Counting on bad service by UberX drivers is Uber's winning strategy.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Hmmmm.
> So riders must pay black car rates for a quiet ride. UberX drivers cannot be silenced.
> Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium.
> Counting on bad service by UberX drivers is Uber's winning strategy.


BINGO!


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Quiet mode for me is simply sitting in the back seat. Newsflash... We don't need to talk to riders. Just don't plop down in the front seat a few inches away from me and give the silent treatment. It's wierd. Sit in the back and you may as well be on Mars. Play on your phone.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Quiet mode for me is simply sitting in the back seat. Newsflash... We don't need to talk to riders. Just don't plop down in the front seat a few inches away from me and give the silent treatment. It's wierd. Sit in the back and you may as well be on Mars. Play on your phone.


 That's the worst. Why are you sitting in the front seat bro, just to be quiet. This is why I pull my front seat ALLL the way forward and tip the seat in and hang my bag from the head rest. I'll be happy to let someone sit up front if there isn't space in the back or if they get car sick but other than those two reasons you get your awkward ass in the back.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

I think I'm going to indicate I'm deaf in the app and wear earplugs.

-resolved


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Elaine: I'm going to have to be honest with you. I'm going deaf.
Driver: Going deaf?
Elaine: What?
Driver: Oh I'm sorry.
Elaine: It can be very frustrating.
Driver: Hey what about a hearing aid?
Elaine: Am I fearing AIDS? Oh, yeah sure, who isn't. But you know you gotta live your life.
Driver: No, no I said. Ehhh, forget it.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


What in the entire ****? Yeah, NO...cancel


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Watch pool customers start sending us texts about their ride preferences.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Quiet mode for me is simply sitting in the back seat. Newsflash... We don't need to talk to riders. Just don't plop down in the front seat a few inches away from me and give the silent treatment. It's wierd. Sit in the back and you may as well be on Mars. Play on your phone.


Abso****inlutey!!! I keep stuff in the front seat and always pull up so the back door meets them. I hate front seat riders. I ain't your friend BRO.

And last, but not least, I sure as CHIT am not going to make myself uncomfortable so that you can be comfortable. This is my car.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium.


Then so be it.  The chatty X drivers should learn to read the pax and shut their mouth when the situation calls for it. At least that's what I do. You can usually tell from the first few word exchanges, body language etc. whether they want to talk or not. Being quiet or having a convo is fine by me.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Good maybe Lyft will follow same (like they always do) and stop making rides look like a party and instead just driving entitled jerks for 1970s cab rates lol 

Finally, reality is seeping in with how shitty “rideshare” is. Lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah but we're still not employees


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah but we're still not emplyoyees


SHHHh quiet


----------



## Queen Texas (May 14, 2019)

Oh gawddd ?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah but we're still not employees


Screw being an employee. Just pay me a better rate.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

New badge ‘STFU’ performed 20 times when told LOL


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Or pax could give the driver a $5 bill and tell them exactly how they want their ride. I guarantee rider will have a perfect ride every time.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


Seriously, nothing nasty, but no eating or having sex would come to mind.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

wicked said:


> I think I'm going to indicate I'm deaf in the app and wear earplugs.
> 
> -resolved


I did that for a while and passengers actually didn't talk for almost 2 months until this one passenger asked me why the app says im deaf or hard of hearing. I played stupid and took that setting off afterwards. I actually forgot that I had put it on and I was wondering why I had so many quiet passengers. I did it originally so people would stop calling me.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Wow. Guess a lot of pax got fedup of "no conversation" reports lol. Yeah ... hopefully we'll get to set some rules too. ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Quiet mode? They might as well just start up the SDC's. Human being can create their own body language to suggest they don't want to talk. Doing this through an app is so fake.

Plus the menu option says "quiet preferred" which means I'm still going to bother you and just wait for you to give signal with your body or mouth otherwise.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


I would suggest Uber management STFU.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Quiet mode for me is simply sitting in the back seat. Newsflash... We don't need to talk to riders. Just don't plop down in the front seat a few inches away from me and give the silent treatment. It's wierd. Sit in the back and you may as well be on Mars. Play on your phone.


I don't like talking to drivers or passengers. I prefer my quiet time. Small talk with people you don't know is a waste of time and I don't care about what their life is about nor do they care about mine so why bother


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

wicked said:


> Watch pool customers start sending us texts about their ride preferences.


LMAO, that's laughable at best. I would love a roll out of Uber pool preferences just to get a good laugh


----------



## gerrardo29 (Jul 9, 2015)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


They could out with the " this is where your PAX is going mode " before you accept the ride


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Our only “job” is to get the passenger safely from A to B, or A to B to C. Obviously it’s common courtesy to turn the heat off or up is a passenger asks, but preferences in app? all this does is raise a paxs entitlement level before they start requesting a steak medium rare. I mean I guess this is not the end of the world for uberblack since the pax are paying more per ride, but don’t be surprised of a roll out for X and (lmao as a type this) as someone mentioned, pool.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

But remember....Uber is a technology company...not a transportation provider!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Hmmmm.
> So riders must pay black car rates for a quiet ride. UberX drivers cannot be silenced.
> Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium.
> Counting on bad service by UberX drivers is Uber's winning strategy.


The New Ad

_We know our Uber X drivers can be quite annoying and noisey between their endless chatter, mind numbing questions, broken exhaust systems, failing climate control, and poor taste in music. Let's face it, many aren't always the best at picking up on social cues.....Introducing Uber Quiet, when you just want to be left alone in comfort._


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


As long as it's when requesting, that's fine. I know who NOT to take.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> Hmmmm.
> So riders must pay black car rates for a quiet ride. UberX drivers cannot be silenced.
> Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium.
> Counting on bad service by UberX drivers is Uber's winning strategy.


How is not being "chatty" bad service?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Give me all the quiet modes. Every single one.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Westerner said:


> How is not being "chatty" bad service?


It's bad service when the rider doesn't want to chat.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


Now that's what I call marketing to millennials.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I don't like talking to drivers or passengers. I prefer my quiet time. Small talk with people you don't know is a waste of time and I don't care about what their life is about nor do they care about mine so why bother


ESPECIALLY on the short runs. It's lost on me. If I hear another "do you Uber full time" or "how long you been doing this", I'm gonna go postal LOL


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

wicked said:


> Watch pool customers start sending us texts about their ride preferences.


LOL I dont see walking as a preference there..


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

BBslider001 said:


> ESPECIALLY on the short runs. It's lost on me. If I hear another "do you Uber full time" or "how long you been doing this", I'm gonna go postal LOL


Tell them you signed up after finishing a 10 year prison sentence for a crime you didn't commit. They usually go quiet after that.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

MHR said:


> Launching on Uber Black
> 
> "Quiet Mode comes as part of a new slate of Rider Preferences


There should be a "quiet mode" for DRIVER preference.



Gtown Driver said:


> Quiet mode? They might as well just start up the SDC's. Human being can create their own body language to suggest they don't want to talk. Doing this through an app is so fake.


Explicitly saying is better than "suggesting through body language". Many drivers will test whether the rider needs to talk by asking the first question, having this setting eliminates the need for that.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Tell them you signed up after finishing a 10 year prison sentence for a crime you didn't commit. They usually go quiet after that.


"I was grandfathered in before they started doing background checks."


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Article I read clearly said this information will be sent to the driver however the drivers are independent contractors and don't have to follow the requests.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Z129 said:


> "I was grandfathered in before they started doing background checks."


You guys are brutal ? . It's gonna be some poor lady scared out of her wits in the back seat.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Coming soon...Riders can now select if they want their Uber driver to be a Rapey driver or a Non-rapey driver. There may be an additional 30-60 min wait for a non-rapey driver, as that will have to be a woman and there are only a few brave souls out there...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I take the 5th.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Just like the beggar on the Las Vegas strip says.. Pay me and I'll STFU


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Been doing this for months. 

Have a sign in the car. 

Want me to stfu? $5 tip keeps me muted.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


Phew. I was worried they might put also in the option when the pax arrives, what angle the driver should bend over, and how long they have to stay in that position.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Ubermcbc said:


> Phew. I was worried they might put also in the option when the pax arrives, what angle the driver should bend over, and how long they have to stay in that position.


LMAO

"riders will now be able to select from chicken parm, sautéed honey roasted salmon, and peppercorn ny strip before putting in their destination"


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


I want the driver app to let us set a priority on whether we go freeway or surface route. The GPS ALWAYS wants to put us on a freeway, even if it is on at one exit and off at the next. And in Houston, half the time (or more) the freeways are parking lots.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Are we really so far gone as a society that we need to have a feature in an app to ask for something like this? 

"Sorry, sir. I'm reading. Would you mind turning off the radio?" 

"It's a little hot, would you mind turning on the AC?" 

Can you imagine getting something in the app when you can reach out and touch the person? Sad.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

More ride parameters means more excuses for passengers to downrate you.

This is bad.


----------



## cough (Feb 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Can you imagine getting something in the app when you can reach out and touch the person? Sad.


May be sad, but oh so much safer.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

wicked said:


> I think I'm going to indicate I'm deaf in the app and wear earplugs.
> 
> -resolved


This is what I do , for almost 4 years . It works


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Get paid more to be quiet. Time to upgrade. Should be able to knock down one ride a week.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Most my passengers just ask too many questions, specifically about the car and why I drive.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Are we really so far gone as a society that we need to have a feature in an app to ask for something like this?
> 
> "Sorry, sir. I'm reading. Would you mind turning off the radio?"
> 
> ...


This is what we've come to as a society

I'm definitely considering checking deaf or hard of hearing now


----------



## Patrick R Oboyle (Feb 20, 2018)

wicked said:


> I think I'm going to indicate I'm deaf in the app and wear earplugs.
> 
> -resolved


.... Hahhahahaha ya  but learn asl or you might get called out by someone who speaks asl .... Like me -_-

And ya... You can use asl while driving. I i used to live in indiana with a deaf room mate. He would sign with one hand and drive with the other. And he would somehow understand what i was saying while still watching the road.. ??? Sooo crazy.

Also used to pick up a blind deaf man who loved to talk while driving. 
Soooo akward cause he would hold/feel your hand while you spoke.(signed)


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

PaxiCab said:


> LMAO
> 
> "riders will now be able to select from chicken parm, sautéed honey roasted salmon, and peppercorn ny strip before putting in their destination"


I will provide them as long they pay me an airline fare. Deal? Lol.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ssgcraig said:


> but no eating or having sex would come to mind.


I don't care if they have sex in the back seat. As long as they're okay with me pulling over to watch.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't care if they have sex in the back seat. As long as they're okay with me pulling over to watch. :smiles:


What will be your strategy to claim the cleaning fee from guber? Lol.


----------



## MsKia (Jun 13, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Are we really so far gone as a society that we need to have a feature in an app to ask for something like this?
> 
> "Sorry, sir. I'm reading. Would you mind turning off the radio?"
> 
> ...


Agreed. I have passengers who want radio off and I can tell very quickly when someone doesn't want to talk. I also always let them know to let me know if they would like air or heat. It's just common sense on both sides, but we know that human beings have devolved away from having much of that anymore.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Me no talk

Me sad


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I like to think of it as the STFU button.


----------



## badratings (Dec 24, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> I will provide them as long they pay me an airline fare. Deal? Lol.


I just checked google flights, BOS to EWR costs $170 round trip.
That's 2x230=460 miles of driving distance, I think most drivers would not be happy with this rate, let alone offer an "inflight" meal, lol.


----------



## Twin (Jun 23, 2018)

I don’t like talking to riders anyway so they should add this feature to Uber X as well LOL


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


As a driver, I would also like a FuC& off mode for all passengers.


----------



## Buckpasser (Sep 30, 2015)

Just treat the riders like Luggage or bags , most bags have better personalities anyway


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

So out of 100 rides, how many is 
Uber black +??
How many of those riders will use quiet mode??
Less than 1% of the pax will be using this .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BUILD THE WALL !

Between front seat & backseat !

Coming soon !

APP. CONTROLLED SHOCK COLLARS !

( NO NEED TO TIP !)

Send Your ideas on how to further Degrade Drivers to UBER CORPORATE !



uberdriverfornow said:


> yeah but we're still not employees


" EMPLOYEES " GET MINIMUM WAGE !

You
Dont. . . .


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Good maybe Lyft will follow same (like they always do) and stop making rides look like a party and instead just driving entitled jerks for 1970s cab rates lol
> 
> Finally, reality is seeping in with how shitty "rideshare" is. Lol


What do u mean follow suit. I'm still waiting for my God damn cancelation options and to be able to cancel shared pickups without cancelling the whole thing .

Hey what happends if you don't give them silence or help them with their shit?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> What will be your strategy to claim the cleaning fee from guber? Lol.


I'd probably ask them if one of them would give me a tip... (ahem!)


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Tell them you signed up after finishing a 10 year prison sentence for a crime you didn't commit. They usually go quiet after that.


This. Is. Epic.



No Prisoners said:


> Most my passengers just ask too many questions, specifically about the car and why I drive.


Same same....SO old. STFU already. I have enough "friends".


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

badratings said:


> I just checked google flights, BOS to EWR costs $170 round trip.
> That's 2x230=460 miles of driving distance, I think most drivers would not be happy with this rate, let alone offer an "inflight" meal, lol.


Well in that case, i will do pool. Lol.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

MHR said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/uber-quiet-ride/
> Launching on Uber Black
> 
> "Quiet Mode comes as part of a new slate of Rider Preferences features that users can set up before they hail an Uber Black or SUV, but not while waiting for their ride or while in the car. A Bags option lets users signal that they have luggage with them so the driver knows to pull over somewhere they can help load them into the trunk. The Temperature control lets them request the car be warm or cold so drivers know whether to crank the air conditioning."


Lol! Love how they just freely offer the drivers up as "assistant loaders" for FREE.

Nope. Cancel and move on


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I started a poll here about how Uber is Banning Free Speech in Your Own Vehicle. Does this violate the 1st Amendment? Vote below...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/?-uber-bans-free-speech-in-your-own-vehicle-?.328421/


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Are we really so far gone as a society that we need to have a feature in an app to ask for something like this?
> 
> "Sorry, sir. I'm reading. Would you mind turning off the radio?"
> 
> ...


This is what I was thinking. It's a sad testament to our society when riders don't even want to communicate with a driver. I understand some may want quiet. So here's a novel idea, just have the rider tell the driver that.

I'm guessing this new thing for Uber Black came from millennial riders. You know the ones with no communication skills, who sit and text their friends as they're sitting next to their friends.

I can see and sense when a rider doesn't want to talk. When I'm unsure, I wait for them to start the conversation.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Nov 15, 2015)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


Sounds like they're trying to mimic the "quiet car" feature on local commuter and Amtrak trains



Invisible said:


> This is what I was thinking. It's a sad testament to our society when riders don't even want to communicate with a driver. I understand some may want quiet. So here's a novel idea, just have the rider tell the driver that.
> 
> I'm guessing this new thing for Uber Black came from millennial riders. You know the ones with no communication skills, who sit and text their friends as they're sitting next to their friends.
> 
> I can see and sense when a rider doesn't want to talk. When I'm unsure, I wait for them to start the conversation.


It's really sad where our society is gone. Everywhere in public, people are glued to their phones (myself included). On a side note, I just say "hello", confirm destination, and (if a long ride) say "if you need anything else please let me know". Only when the person talks is when I say something


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

MoneyMitch said:


> Sounds like they're trying to mimic the "quiet car" feature on local commuter and Amtrak trains
> 
> 
> It's really sad where our society is gone. Everywhere in public, people are glued to their phones (myself included). On a side note, I just say "hello", confirm destination, and (if a long ride) say "if you need anything else please let me know". Only when the person talks is when I say something


Yup, it's not that hard, but people seem to have real social issues these days.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

I predict that ppl will stop using that feature when they realize their rating is down to like 2.5. Anybody who requests that feature is a straight up paxhole. I will happily stay silent with radio off then low * them!

Actually ... I just remembered I'm an UberX peasant ... I'll get off my high horse then.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

Select passengers and Uber Black passengers always have the lowest rate. My uncle takes black everywhere and his wife won't ever order him a car on her account.


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

Im going full on fillibuster on tipping a la green eggs and ham....

"I want a tip, thats what i want!. And i wont shut up, just honk, honk, honk" 

Honk, honk honk all down the road ... i want that tip is what i told. 

In the hand, not in the app. I wont shut up. I dont give a


----------



## treesweets dancer (May 4, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> I would also require an updated and super responsive *EJECT *button.


Goes without saying


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


TBH I usually don't like talking to them. I'm not too big on talking. Sometimes I like talking, especially if it's someone who I have things in common with, but this is the exception rather than the rule. I like pool trips and XL because talking will be minimal or they'll talk to each other for the most part.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> LOL I dont see walking as a preference there..


Sure it is! Express!



reg barclay said:


> Tell them you signed up after finishing a 10 year prison sentence for a crime you didn't commit. They usually go quiet after that.


Or the hospital helped you get this job after being there for two years. You still go back at night (if driving days) to get your meds and sleep and discuss coping strategies for the situations that arise....



reg barclay said:


> Tell them you signed up after finishing a 10 year prison sentence for a crime you didn't commit. They usually go quiet after that.


Or the hospital helped you get this job after being there for two years. You still go back at night (if driving days) to get your meds and sleep and discuss coping strategies for the situations that arise....


FLKeys said:


> Article I read clearly said this information will be sent to the driver however the drivers are independent contractors and don't have to follow the requests.


Or not accept the ride.

Then again, there have been times I wanted to have a quiet trip myself. Maybe some drivers will look for those rides.

And don't forget, this is for Black. Realistically speaking, most people using it are going to be long trips. They're paying extra for a nicer/bigger vehicle and extra service. Business people using the Service will want to work on their laptops/tablets and talk on the phone. It's not unreasonable under those circumstances, IMO.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't have an issue with it in general but kind of resent it when combined with the low pay. It would make me feel like even more of a "servant". So here I am picking up some passenger from a $600,000 house and driving them to the airport for $4 and no tip. I help them with their bags for this amount and now they have the "quiet mode" flag so I can't even "speak unless spoken to".

Look, if I am going to keep on being the butler I am going to need to be paid A LOT better than I am. I see this is on the higher tiers and that is good because it's going to lead to a lot of driver resentment I think on Uber-X.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

So if the pax selects to have no convo but during the rides starts talking, the driver could say, "sorry, you selected a car with no conversation; I'll just end the ride here so you can request a car that comes with the conversation option."


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MoneyMitch said:


> (if a long ride) say "if you need anything else please let me know"


What could they possibly ask for that you would be able to give them? Cancan girls? Live gerbils? Please don't say water.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

wicked said:


> Select passengers and Uber Black passengers always have the lowest rate. My uncle takes black everywhere and his wife won't ever order him a car on her account.


You forgot "VIPs" also.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Patrick R Oboyle said:


> .... Hahhahahaha ya :smiles: but learn asl or you might get called out by someone who speaks asl .... Like me -_-
> And ya... You can use asl while driving. I i used to live in indiana with a deaf room mate. He would sign with one hand and drive with the other. And he would somehow understand what i was saying while still watching the road.. ??? Sooo crazy.
> Also used to pick up a blind deaf man who loved to talk while driving.
> Soooo akward cause he would hold/feel your hand while you spoke.(signed)


Deaf BLIND MAN
" WHO LOVED TO TALK WHILE DRIVING "!?!?

I think HIS DRIVING . . . WOULD BE THE AWKWARD PART !!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What could they possibly ask for that you would be able to give them? Cancan girls? Live gerbils? Please don't say water.


If it's a long ride on Black, why shouldn't they expect water? Especially if the p/u is the airport?

This is kind of a standard in the limo industry.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Great, I can't wait to order my next Uber Black and request the temp set at 32 degrees. When those accommodations aren't met, I can 1-star the driver and get my free $10 credit.....


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Munsuta said:


> That's the worst. Why are you sitting in the front seat bro, just to be quiet. This is why I pull my front seat ALLL the way forward and tip the seat in and hang my bag from the head rest. I'll be happy to let someone sit up front if there isn't space in the back or if they get car sick but other than those two reasons you get your awkward ass in the back.


Also, use Uber as a rider, and ALWAYS grab the front seat.

Drivers, with an attitude or try to refuse, receive 1☆, no tip and write up.

90% of drivers have no problems with it. They receive large tip, 5☆ and compliments.


----------



## JPilla (Nov 20, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Hmmmm.
> So riders must pay black car rates for a quiet ride. UberX drivers cannot be silenced.
> Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium.
> Counting on bad service by UberX drivers is Uber's winning strategy.


God damn right. Once they step into my car, they're in my world. Fact



MiamiKid said:


> Also, use Uber as a rider, and ALWAYS grab the front seat.
> 
> Drivers, with an attitude or try to refuse, receive 1☆, no tip and write up.
> 
> 90% of drivers have no problems with it. They receive large tip, 5☆ and compliments.


I always take front seat.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> They should make it easier to ignore certain types of rides..


I do that without any need of assistance.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

How many people would actually pay for this service, probably 1 in 10,000 and you know Uber is going to charge for this and keep 100% of the fee.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

*Uber Introducing "Quiet Mode"*

Why is this an issue? It's something Uber drivers should know from the get-go.

Of course some riders want quiet, and others want to be talkative. This is news to somebody?

I've been Ubering for five months now, and it's one of the first things I noticed. And I'm not particularly smart. But with some riders, I'd start with the usual comments about the refreshments (a little dish of candy on the shelf betweent the front seats, easily visible from the back seats, with a sign on it saying "Complimentary, Help Yourself"), and about the weather. If I get a couple of one-syllable answers, I take the hint, and clam up. But some riders like to talk, so I carry on the conversation.

This is not rocket science. And it isn't something passengers should have to specifically request. What they want is usually obvious within the first 20 seconds of the trip.

Again, why is this an issue? If you're a human and they're a human, you'll be able to tell pretty quickly. It's not hard.


----------



## Fenster (Feb 2, 2019)

Always followed the riders lead on this one, if they start talking I'll respond in kind, if they're silent I stay silent, either way was okay by me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JPilla said:


> God damn right. Once they step into my car, they're in my world. Fact
> 
> 
> I always take front seat.


And

THEY HAD BETTER BEHAVE !

If they wish to GET OUT!!!


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I wish for this never to come to Uber’s/pool. I will deny anyone with this as expected as of other drivers. 

Imagine pulling up in a 70k$ ride that you own pay taxes on and highly insured to pick up some one asking for a service that is selves owned at this point with plates and all. Then tell me I can’t talk and control there A/C levels for them(go and drive in the south with that burden) heat is fine over here. 

Uber drivers be aware of this and do not accent that fare if it’s pre pick up. No matter the surge of it you actually get. Take a look at your trip payments next time.

I will kick people out if they get loud on X, but if on silent I feel the same way unless they are true business people, who actually work while in my car while on the trip. Uber drivers be aware of this. It coming to a Chicago theater near you! Yay! Nice try Fuber ?

Oh wait I will cancel EVERY SINGLE trip if I don’t see it in the app before P/U. If Uber wants to stop that then cancel upon arrival! How do you feel now as a pax???????


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


I don't drive for Uber, but they can shove that s*** where it belongs! I don't "study" my app for instructions from anyone other than the GPS while I'm driving the car. Also if you want private car service, then hire one.



TomTheAnt said:


> Then so be it.  The chatty X drivers should learn to read the pax and shut their mouth when the situation calls for it. At least that's what I do. You can usually tell from the first few word exchanges, body language etc. whether they want to talk or not. Being quiet or having a convo is fine by me.


Oh you think this intrusive and completely unnecessary new thingie for pax is because there's something wrong with the drivers?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> Oh you think this intrusive and completely unnecessary new thingie for pax is because there's something wrong with the drivers?


Nope. You just interpret what I wrote the way that fits your narrative. :whistling:


----------



## rushbudgie (Nov 7, 2016)

So the click of a button replaces good manners by communicating your request?
Great, i want a button to click to say, Please sir/madam, f....off. Easy peasy


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

How about a "Don't forget a cash tip button"? :coolio:


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

Rosalita said:


> I don't drive for Uber, but they can shove that s*** where it belongs! I don't "study" my app for instructions from anyone other than the GPS while I'm driving the car. Also if you want private car service, then hire one.
> 
> 
> Oh you think this intrusive and completely unnecessary new thingie for pax is because there's something wrong with the drivers?


It's currently on UberBlack. That's pretty high on the pricing scale (we don't have Black, but Select is about twice UberX rates here and I'm under the impression Select is cheaper than Black). They practically _are_ paying private car service prices. Nonetheless, I'm not so sure why you're so riled up about a feature that lets the passenger _request_ particular environmental conditions _that you are under no obligation to oblige_.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gander36 said:


> Just saw that a new feature for PAX will be to tell their driver through their app when requesting when they don't want to talk, what temperature they'd like, and what music they'd like.
> 
> I'm okay with this, but I'd like the DRIVER APP to tell PAX a few things FOR ME as well...


How about making Pool passengers not talk??


----------



## Pennypate (Dec 17, 2018)

Munsuta said:


> That's the worst. Why are you sitting in the front seat bro, just to be quiet. This is why I pull my front seat ALLL the way forward and tip the seat in and hang my bag from the head rest. I'll be happy to let someone sit up front if there isn't space in the back or if they get car sick but other than those two reasons you get your awkward ass in the back.


AMEN SISTER! The front seat is MY OFFICE I have a new car and I don't want Anyone up front touching things...if they want to co-pilot they should charter a plane

I would like to hear Uber drivers thoughts on the " cancellation fee" tidsy I had a rider cancel after I had arrived and called him to announce I was there..hecsaid he would be right down (motel) then he canceled...Uber charged him $6.05 and I got $2.62 ....hmmmm the word PIMP comes to mind...quite frankly I'm a little tired of this highway robbery....it took me 9 minutes to get to him...2 minutes waiting..then a cancel...WRONG and I don't want to here about their company policy when all they had to do was NOTHING to collect more money than the driver ....this crap has to stop

I would like to hear Uber drivers thoughts on the " cancellation fee" tidsy I had a rider cancel after I had arrived and called him to announce I was there..hecsaid he would be right down (motel) then he canceled...Uber charged him $6.05 and I got $2.62 ....hmmmm the word PIMP comes to mind...quite frankly I'm a little tired of this highway robbery....it took me 9 minutes to get to him...2 minutes waiting..then a cancel...WRONG and I don't want to here about their company policy when all they had to do was NOTHING to collect more money than the driver ....this crap has to stop


BBslider001 said:


> [email protected]@@@inlutey!!! I keep stuff in the front seat and always pull up so the back door meets them. I hate front seat riders. I ain't your friend BRO.
> 
> And last, but not least, I sure as CHIT am not going to make myself uncomfortable so that you can be comfortable. This is my car.


?????????

I would like to hear Uber drivers thoughts on the " cancellation fee" tidsy I had a rider cancel after I had arrived and called him to announce I was there..hecsaid he would be right down (motel) then he canceled...Uber charged him $6.05 and I got $2.62 ....hmmmm the word PIMP comes to mind...quite frankly I'm a little tired of this highway robbery....it took me 9 minutes to get to him...2 minutes waiting..then a cancel...WRONG and I don't want to here about their company policy when all they had to do was NOTHING to collect more money than the driver ....this crap has to stop


BBslider001 said:


> [email protected]@@@inlutey!!! I keep stuff in the front seat and always pull up so the back door meets them. I hate front seat riders. I ain't your friend BRO.
> 
> And last, but not least, I sure as CHIT am not going to make myself uncomfortable so that you can be comfortable. This is my car.


?????????


MHR said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/uber-quiet-ride/
> Launching on Uber Black
> 
> "Quiet Mode comes as part of a new slate of Rider Preferences features that users can set up before they hail an Uber Black or SUV, but not while waiting for their ride or while in the car. A Bags option lets users signal that they have luggage with them so the driver knows to pull over somewhere they can help load them into the trunk. The Temperature control lets them request the car be warm or cold so drivers know whether to crank the air conditioning."


Regarding riders letting drivers know they have bags...well well well, I will get out of MY NEW car and open the hatch but thats where it ends...they load their own luggage. I'm 72 with FIBROMYALGIA & MS so my luggage loading days are over. Now about the "quiet mode" I will be very cordial when they get in and after that they take the lead and I'll follow. Re: the music I keep 6 EMPTY cd jackets in the front seat pocket for them to choose from but they are also MY picks and about the temp I will ask if they prefer Windows or AC. These riders need to understand these cars are OURS and from whst I have seen from Uber drivers they maintain very nice cars ...they can always go to the TAXI side ..smelling bad with "sticky" seats? and they get NO choices there?


----------



## XUBERANT (Sep 18, 2018)

Driven over 4500 Uber X Rides and 1000 Lyft Rides now ... Due to paycuts I refuse to drive uber also they don't send me more than 3 rides a day....

I cut off cell phone convos if they're annoying me in traffic but if people want to be quiet it's okay. As long as you greet me were fine.

So if a person gets in talking on the phone... We don't move until I get greeted... Normally they'll get off the phone. I understand if women need another person on the other side for their protection but if it's annoying I'll pull over.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://techcrunch.com/2019/05/14/uber-quiet-ride/
> Launching on Uber Black
> 
> "Quiet Mode comes as part of a new slate of Rider Preferences features that users can set up before they hail an Uber Black or SUV, but not while waiting for their ride or while in the car. A Bags option lets users signal that they have luggage with them so the driver knows to pull over somewhere they can help load them into the trunk. The Temperature control lets them request the car be warm or cold so drivers know whether to crank the air conditioning."


"Warm" and "cold" are relative. So perhaps Designated Entitled Ones should specify exact temperature.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

stpetej said:


> "Warm" and "cold" are relative. So perhaps Designated Entitled Ones should specify exact temperature.


:roflmao: I had a PAX tell me it was cold in my car, I said A/C is set at 75, where would you like it? She said she usually sets hers at 72. :confusion:


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Hmmmm.
> So riders must pay black car rates for a quiet ride. UberX drivers cannot be silenced.
> Uber hopes that pax who hate listening to UberX chatty drivers will upgrade to premium.
> Counting on bad service by UberX drivers is Uber's winning strategy.


As an UberX driver I am not chatty and give the same service features as premium. I open doors (from the inside), help with luggage and always ask if pax is comfortable with A/c. I attempt, at first, to start some sort of conversation and you pretty soon find out if they want to talk or want you to shut up. I have a 5 star rating (4.97 w/Lyft) so Uber should share the wealth (?) with us X'ers too!!


----------

